# My goat is a drunk!!!!



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello everybody, it's been months since I posted because life has been absolutely hectic and things are going well! Our farm stand will open in 2 weeks, and we even took in a bunch of more goats we bottle fed and they are pure white saanen does! Photos to come soon!

We sold Dotty because of her noise level and she went to a good farm where she can eat grain to her hearts content, so we only have Ida Nelson milking right now, we get about a half gallon a day from her but it's enough for us and our small scale cheese making. 

Two weeks ago my husband and I were plucking a chicken and having a few cocktails, and we noticed our drinks were disappearing very fast but eventually we forgot about it. Well, today we had our glass cups with scotch in them on a stump in the pasture, and we saw Ida go up and steal both our drinks!

I had no idea goats would be attracted to alcohol, and I'm worried it could harm her. Obviously we know now to keep the alcohol away from them, but has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: Well at least you know if she stumbles around it's not polio. :wink: 

My girls get a few cc molasses coffee & whisky mix if they tire out during kidding. One of them really liked it.

Have fun at your farm stand!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay.....hope I do not get censored for this. Please keep in mind that I am 60 and this happened in the 80's. This information could actually help someone ya 'no.
We had a goat get out and eat some other plants that we had in with our corn. Panicky, we called a vet who did not know us to ask about it. He said that because they chew their cud we could expect her to be mellow for quite some time so keep her safe and quiet. All was well and we were more careful after that.
For the record: we do not have to worry about that happening with our goats today. :wink:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

ROFL!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

First off I would like to say I am glad she is ok. My dad had a german shepherd when I was younger that would go next door to the neighbors and dig through his trash. Well he found out why! The dog was getting the 5th bottles out of the trash and licking every drop that he could get out of it. I remember dad telling me this when I got older and he said the Buck never seemed bothered by it and seemed to like it.

Second some years back when we were having a drought we ended up with some hay that had the ergot fungus in it. Since we were not use to droughts we never had this issue before and it is not that easy to see in the hay unless you know what you are looking for. My horses started acting neurological. The ergot fungus made them drunk and we had to keep them in safe lots to keep them from hurting themselves. (it took a vet from out west to figure out what was going on). Local farmers lost about 5 cows that I know of when this was happening, before it was figured out.



luvmyherd said:


> Okay.....hope I do not get censored for this. Please keep in mind that I am 60 and this happened in the 80's. This information could actually help someone ya 'no.
> We had a goat get out and eat some other plants that we had in with our corn. Panicky, we called a vet who did not know us to ask about it. He said that because they chew their cud we could expect her to be mellow for quite some time so keep her safe and quiet. All was well and we were more careful after that.
> For the record: we do not have to worry about that happening with our goats today. :wink:


Well back in the day when I had cattle another local farmer would send us truck loads of his corn stalks after the cobs were removed. Well some how we ended up putting two and two together because the cows started acting funny. . . walking odd. . . not quite right. . . (this was when I was married to the first husband) We later found out that the guy was known for the medicinal plants. . . guess he dumped some in our cattle field that year!


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

It was something I had never expected! We thought we were going crazy! She didn't appear drunk from it either, but she did burp in my face and I could smell it on her. So gross


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

That is funny! I know my husband is always slipping the goats his soda. He thinks it is funny and tries to do it behind my back. The fizz tickles their noses.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Very funny the drinking goat!

But I keep thinking of my loud mouth out in the pasture and wondering if she would be a quiet drunk or louder? LOL


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Saw the news this morning and immediately thought about this thread. :ROFL: 

Several cows (the news said bulls) got out of their pen and wandered into a party. The people were a bit nervous but the cows made themselves right at home; dumping over cans and glasses of beer and lapping up the contents. :laugh: 
They were bottle fed and had no fear of the humans.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I sometimes take my glass of red wine out to the pen with me in the evening..one of my does likes to "share" a few sips with me... I don't let her have too much..cause I don't share well!


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

ROFL! This whole thread has been making me laugh. :slapfloor:



Shellshocker66 said:


> But I keep thinking of my loud mouth out in the pasture and wondering if she would be a quiet drunk or louder? LOL


LOL! :laugh:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

My husband and I got such a laugh out of this thread, thanks guys for sharing :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

luvmyherd said:


> Saw the news this morning and immediately thought about this thread. :ROFL:
> 
> Several cows (the news said bulls) got out of their pen and wandered into a party. The people were a bit nervous but the cows made themselves right at home; dumping over cans and glasses of beer and lapping up the contents. :laugh:
> They were bottle fed and had no fear of the humans.


I saw that also. It was pretty funny


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My girls will try to get at a can of beer if they're allowed...when my hubby and I were building the addition to the barn, he made the mistake of setting down his can and Binkey tipped it over and started sucking the foam off the floor! Bootsie goes after any cup thats within her reach and hubby occassionally uses a "red solo cup" for his brew...Boots will suck it down as fast as she can before she gets chased off.

I don't think a little alcohol would be bad for them....I don't think I'd want to see a drunk goat though :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We had some kids who were bottle fed. I like to use those brown beer bottles.
If you go out with a cold one dont let the bottle babies see it!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Had to come back to this because I keep thinking of drinking goats.

The lady I got a few of my sheep from was telling me her sheep got into the magic mushrooms out in the cow pasture, she thought everyone was dying as they were all falling over, running into things, and wailing... Then she noticed what they were eating and figured out everyone was on a trip, guess it is not a pretty sight to see sheep on hallucinogenics.


----------

